# trovoadas 2016



## rafathunderstorm (11 Mar 2016 às 22:55)

Ola. Em portugal ha menos actividade electrica que os estados unicos que se encontram a mesma latitude.

A que se deve este facto?


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Mar 2016 às 23:06)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Ola. No mapa a baixo vemos que portugal tem menos actividade electrica que os estados unicos que se encontram a mesma latitude.
> 
> A que se deve este facto?


Mete o link da imagem. Penso que é por causa das correntes marítimas e das grandes planícies que há no interior. Como no EUA a corrente é quente (em Portugal a corrente é fria), isso alimenta e ajuda o desenvolvimento de tempestades, principalmente na Flórida, nos meses de maior calor. Já o interior, tem grandes planícies que Portugal não tem (só mesmo o Alentejo). Se reparares, na Primavera/Verão, há mais tempestades no Alentejo, que tem planícies e onde há uma maior acumulação de calor. Resumindo, as trovoadas gostam muito de calor, humidade e planícies. Alguém deve conseguir explicar melhor que eu.


----------



## rafathunderstorm (11 Mar 2016 às 23:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mete o link da imagem. Penso que é por causa das correntes marítimas e das grandes planícies que há no interior. Como no EUA a corrente é quente (em Portugal a corrente é fria), isso alimenta e ajuda o desenvolvimento de tempestades, principalmente na Flórida, nos meses de maior calor. Já o interior, tem grandes planícies que Portugal não tem (só mesmo o Alentejo). Se reparares, na Primavera/Verão, há mais tempestades no Alentejo, que tem planícies e onde há uma maior acumulação de calor. Resumindo, as trovoadas gostam muito de calor, humidade e planícies. Alguém deve conseguir explicar melhor que eu.



Ou seja, não temos grande sorte com trovoadas por aqui ,infelizmente...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mar 2016 às 00:15)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Ou seja, não temos grande sorte com trovoadas por aqui ,infelizmente...


Não posso comentar que temos pouca sorte pois há sítios piores. As tempestades rebentam no interior da península ibérica (e não só) como se fossem pipocas, nos meses de primavera/verão, já para não falar das frentes frias, no inverno, que podem surpreender...
Os EUA é outro mundo completamente diferente.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2016 às 11:03)

Em Portugal é um fenómeno raro não vale a pena inventar outras historias... é mesmo dos locais com menos trovoadas infelizmente... Nem vale a pena comparar com os EUA se cá um dia fizer uma trovoada como aquelas de lá, é suicídios colectivos logo


----------

